# So What Do You Think?



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok so once again I'm sitting at my desk staring at freaking SQL trying to figure out my problem, but anyway I was just looking over at my dried out piranha that I got as a gift and realized that I'm not even 100% sure what it is. I've always just leaned towards a Tern or maybe a Red that was painted yellow.

So what do you guys think? Obviously it's been painted, so from the shape what do you think? I'm still thinking Pygo, but could it be a Mac?

Oh and I'll go ahead and get he first reply out of the way.

Reply #1: Blaaahahahahahaaa it's a dead one.







hahahah heeheheeheeheee.


























Oh and yes that's a "Whale" of USB hub in the background


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

It doesn't look very well









I'm saying Mac.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah he's just been sitting at the corner of my desk. Not very active, and he won't eat live food for nothing, I've been starving him for about 18 months now. I'll try to get some better pix when he's not so stressed


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Any chance of getting a still pic? lol
Try removing the paint


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll say Gold Spilo and/or Mac!...


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Traveller said:


> Any chance of getting a still pic? lol
> Try removing the paint


No man ever time I try to sneak up to his corner he darts to the end of the desk. I'll see if I can get some better pix when the lights are out later.

Do you guys really think that he could be a Mac? The paint throws me off for a typical Pygo.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

It's really hard to say because we have no idea how he looked like before his death...Also, how much is paint, and how much of it is the piranha's natural color and looks?!...I'm with you though...My second guess would probably be Ternetzi..Just taking a stab in the dark!..


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Tern/Natt


----------

